# Raider XL by York Compound Bow



## rkcru63 (Jan 31, 2011)

I am looking for specs and string length for this bow. It was a buddy of mine grandpas from the 80's. It has the cable but is missing the string and would like to try to get it in working condition.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Can you put up a pic of the bow? Don't recognize the model.


----------

